# Puppy shopping list!



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

We have 7 weeks to get ready for puppy and I want to have everything ready for him!

What size crate should I get?
How many toys, what kind of toys?

The obvious-
Food/water dishes
Leash/collar
Food


What else? Thanks!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Someone here has a fabulous and complete list, even with the wine, chocolate and premade meals for you. They'll be by shortly.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

PAPER TOWELS AND CLEANING SPRAY!!!! lol get the kind that takes away the scent.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think you should check this out. It's by one of our own and she is the best http://www.puppypawsapp.com/

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Zora said:


> How many toys, what kind of toys?


*Loads* of toys but remember that 'not a chew toy' type toys seem to be the chewiest so keep an eye on the little 'un. We found toys got (and still do get) demolished in no time but while they are shredding a toy, they are not shredding your possesions. 
We've found toys go through cycles. Some she's never played with all of a sudden become the 'must have' toy for a week. then another takes over.

We are lucky that Poppy never eats the stuffing of toys but keep your eye out for squeakers etc. Kong stuff is dear but tough (tho Poppy is now a pro at reducing rope kongs to atoms).

*Very important this:* When your pup is off-line make sure you take time for yourselves. A glass of something and a choccy helps. Alcohol abuse got us through some very rough patches. Pet's at Home could do worse than sell bulk wine next to the puppy food.

Good luck


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley's fav first toys were a knotted sock and cardboard boxes! so you don't have to spend loads on lots of toys, just buy a couple and when you get to know what your pup enjoys playing with you can treat him more. yes a neutraliser spray is a good investment. 36 crate is a popular size, it seems huge at first but you can put a box in to fill half or get one with a divider or depending on how you are planning to toilet train you could put a puppy pad in one half.


----------



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

Thanks!! Love getting the input!


----------

